# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  C&K 5mg anavar

## TRE

I was told I was getting BD and then got these and was told they were made by c&k which makes BD's tabs. They are 5 sided with a line going thru one side. They are also a bright yellow or gold. Anyone know?

----------


## TRE

They look pink in the picture but they are yellow or gold like said before.

----------


## Jack87

C&K use to make BD orals, but BD is is making their own tabs now... 
The C&K Var got mixed reviews... I know the 50mg Var tabs tested
out bunk, but the 5mg tabs got some good feedback... Hard to tell
from your pic, but the ones I've seen have been a light orange color...
The yellow tabs from C&K have always been his winstrol tabs...

----------


## Jack87

C&K 5mg Anavar should look like these...

----------

